

Ask HN: iPhone alternatives? - Tichy

I wonder what people choose as iPhone alternatives? In Germany, the iPhone will be severely crippled by T-Mobile (300MB data transfer limit), therefore I am looking for alternatives. GPS is a must, because I want photo tagging. Touchscreen would probably be good, because browsing is the main feature.
======
TomW
The E61i replacement the Nokia E71 sounds like it matches your needs (mostly)
I think it's not quite out yet but very soon.

------
icey
I've heard decent things about the Nokia N95, but I'm not sure how it is with
regards to battery life.

------
ScottWhigham
I like my Blackberry 8830

